# know a homemade leather cleaner/conditioner recipe?



## gourmetphoto (Jan 19, 2009)

I have leather furniture and wanted to switch to a natural conditioner that could be homemade so I didn't have to keep buying something from the store. Any suggestions on how to make this?


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

My parents are bikers, so they have lots of leathers. My mom said that the leather dealers tell her to wash her leathers with Ivory Soap.


----------



## alinajoy (Dec 9, 2006)

i think you can use coconut oil on leather. maybe google for natural shoe polish?


----------

